# DIY Background killing my fish, advice needed



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

Ill try and make a long story short.
-Made a DIY background in my 40g from Styrofoam and Quikcrete (no Drylok in Canada that I could find).
-Let that cure for just over 2 weeks.
-Coated entire BG in Latex concrete waterproof sealer. 2 coats (white latex), Cured for 48hours
-Coated front of BG in tan colored latex house paint. 
-then used Kylon fusion paint to add more color. 
-BG is a nice brown/tan color and looks great.
-Used GE silicon 1 (window and door) to attach the BG to the tank. Cured for 48hrs. while I set up UGJÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s
-Filled with water and plants.
-added 2 fish after 24hrs and they died within 2 hrs
-drained tank and refilled. Added 2 fish after 24 hrs and 2 hrs later dead.

The PH is good and a used filter media out of my other tank (healthy). All the plants seem to be fine.

Advice is needed. Currently all my fish are in my 10g holding tank awaiting transfer.
Should I just wait it out a week or so.
BTW, water bubbles are getting behind the Kylon spray paint.

Excuse the spelling and grammar, its morning and I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t had all my coffee.

Chris


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

As far as I know from reading posts here, using latext paint and krylon paint to paint a background is not a preferred method. Most using tinted concrete by itself without coating, or tinted drylok.

Latex paint is a water based paint its possible it could be dissolving into the water. Krylon is usually considered safe once cured but you mentioned its chipping off so it might not have been fully cured or something else is going on underneath.

Curing concrete can make your water extremely alkaline, but you tested the pH and said it was good. My guess is chemicals from the latex paint. I don't think waiting it out will solve the problem. I'd expect the paint to continue to deteriorate underwater forever, basically.

Another thought - curing silicone will release acid into the water. Again, you checked the pH so maybe not be the problem, but 48hrs was not enough time for me to stop smelling the vinegar smell and I never used nearly the amount of silicone to secure a background.

Kinda a perfect storm of potentially bad things you got going on in there. Sorry about the fish...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I see no problem with the Styrofoam and Quikcrete but HOW did you cure it?

I'm not sure about the Latex concrete water proof sealer, so need the exact product/brand for further info.

Latex house paint MAY be a problem, I have never heard of anyone using it.

Krylon Fusion is fine as long as it properly cures for 1 week before using it, according to mfg + I've used it in my tanks.

The GE 1 silicone is fine as long as properly cured. I'm not sure if 48 hrs is long enough, especially if you used a lot of it to mount the background to the tank.

What is your pH reading exactly?

If water is getting underneath the Krylon Fusion, something is not cured or applied properly.

I've got errands to run so maybe someone else will offer advice once you've answered the questions I've posted.


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

So? 
Do you think draining the tank and letting it just sit for a week or so help? 
The BG looks great and i really want to avoid ripping it out.

I cured the concrete by keeping it wet for several days then just letting it sit. I covered it in the Latex water proofer several times to avoid any leaching just in case it was not 100% cured.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

What brand of latex house paint did you use?


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> What brand of latex house paint did you use?


Not sure, it was just some leftovers from the reno done to my apartment. Its almost completely covered in the Kylon Fusion anyway.

I'm thinking i just rushed the paint curing process because i was excited to get evrything up and running


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't really speak for the sealer and paint you used because I've never tried it or know anyone who has. It sounds like it's releasing toxins in the water obviously.

Here's what we do when installing our backgrounds in customers tanks

1: after siliconing the BG in the tank let cure for atleast 2 to 3 days until you can no longer smell the silicone.

2: after the silicone is cured fill the tank up and let it sit with water in it for 3 days while changing the water out 100% everyday. This allows any toxins and paint to leach out into the water.

3: put a filters that has no bio or a power head in the tank to circulate the water during the 3 days.

4: now fill your tank with 100% new treated water and get it up to the temp your fish are used too and pull off any filters you can of the holding tank and put them on the new tank with the background and let them run for about 4 - 6 hrs allowing the bacteria to do it's job in the new tank.

5: now you can add your fish and watch closely and if needed do 20% water changes a day until things look good.

I hope this helps, we have not had any of our customers lose any fish doing this process. Just be patient and it will all work out.

By any chance did you properly cycle your tank?

Kyle


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I can't really speak for the sealer and paint you used because I've never tried it or know anyone who has. It sounds like it's releasing toxins in the water obviously.
> 
> Here's what we do when installing our backgrounds in customers tanks
> 
> ...


Kyle thanks,

I used the second seeded filter from my holding tank so it was cycled.

Should i drain the tank and let it all cure for a few more days, then add water and do the change cycle you use?

FYI, I didnt smell any silicone when i started adding water.

Chris


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

San_miguel said:


> Not sure, it was just some leftovers from the reno done to my apartment. Its almost completely covered in the Kylon Fusion anyway....
> 
> ...BTW, water bubbles are getting behind the Kylon spray paint.


If air bubbles are getting under the spray paint then it's not competely covered. 
Some exterior house paints contain mildewcides.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't know about what might be leaching out specifically, but I can tell you that the silicone in my tank took well over a week to stop gassing off that horrible vinegar smell, and I gave it another whole week after I could no longer smell it.

Similarly, I sprayed my sand jets with spray paint made for plastic, and let them sit for two weeks.

My advice would be to drain the tank, totally, and let the silicone cure for at least one week, then you can cross that off as a culprit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2011)

Good points here by citadelgrad87 and dannigirl.

Since you have lost some fish I would recommend as well letting the silicone cure longer. I find 48hrs to 72 hrs fine, but that all depends how heavy of a touch you have when putting on silicone. We put alot on ours but not very thick, just thick enough to touch the back glass and if your background is not flush in areas with the glass you may have some thick spots that are still curing.

Be patient and let it sit for a couple, after that go with the method above and maybe try putting a little less expensive fish in your tank to try ( I know some people think that would be a no no, but it's better then losing your expensive fish) and if the cheap fish dies still, then I would scrap the background and not use house paint next time like dannigirl said, it's most likely has a mold anhibitor in it.

Best of luck!

Kyle


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

When my wife and I bought a new house three years ago the porcelain tub was painted with latex house paint. We realized this because after a couple months the paint began to peel. We were worried about toxins, and it looked terrible, so we had it properly refinished. I think your background may look good now, but...

Could he dry lock the whole thing to seal it?


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

BullyBuddies said:


> When my wife and I bought a new house three years ago the porcelain tub was painted with latex house paint. We realized this because after a couple months the paint began to peel. We were worried about toxins, and it looked terrible, so we had it properly refinished. I think your background may look good now, but...
> 
> Could he dry lock the whole thing to seal it?


I was wondering the same about the paint as well. That's why i went over the whole thing with Kylon Fusion spray paint that most people recommend on this site.

I wish i could find Drylock in Canada. What section in Lowes or Home Depot is it normally found?

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know if lowes has it but I've seen it in ace hardware and HD in the paint section. I'm sure there are other brands. Just look for a masonry latex paint sealer.


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

This is the Latex sealer that i used before spraying it with the krylon. I looked and there was nothing about mold or mildew on the bucket before i used it.

But i just checked and the can of Tan interior paint i used under the Krylon was Enamel. How bad did i just screw up? LOL

Thanks again

Chris


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

oops

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... G_0808.jpg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Kilz 2 contains Ethylene glycol according to the MSDS sheet.

I don't know if you can salvage your background because of the paint you used and the concrete sealer. Sorry.

The good news is that the next background should be even better.


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Kilz 2 contains Ethylene glycol according to the MSDS sheet.
> 
> I don't know if you can salvage your background because of the paint you used and the concrete sealer. Sorry.
> 
> The good news is that the next background should be even better.


Well, looks like its getting ripped out tonight. Fish and antifreeze arent a good combo. O well, 3rd time will be a charm.

This time it'll be Drylok if i can find it


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

> This time it'll be Drylok if i can find it


where in canada are you? here in toronto, i found drylock at home hardware. it costs around $70.

good luck!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I wish i could find Drylock in Canada. What section in Lowes or Home Depot is it normally found?

Chris[/quote]

Drylock is available in Canada. I believe most of the stores, like HD, and Home Hardware carry it. There are several types and the one I would use is the cement based one.


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

I simply went to the paint section of Home Hardware and found Drylock. There were different types like stucco, cement, etc.

The cement one was something like $72... unless I read the price wrong.  LOL!


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

garryism said:


> I simply went to the paint section of Home Hardware and found Drylock. There were different types like stucco, cement, etc.
> 
> The cement one was something like $72... unless I read the price wrong.  LOL!


Looks like the CT has it for $35 a gallon. Ill be picking up some tonight and starting over. I should have looked there first.

You can always count on the CT


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Just got a can of DryLok at Canadian tire for about 35.00
I recovered my concrete background with it. I was tired of the old colour.
One thing is, I let it dry for a week, and filled the tank. The water became cloudy overnight. drained and refilled twice more and still cloudy.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

Killz is bad, mmkay.


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

San_miguel said:


> Looks like the CT has it for $35 a gallon. Ill be picking up some tonight and starting over. I should have looked there first.
> 
> You can always count on the CT


wow! great price! i too should have looked their first! mind you, the size that i found at the home hardware was much larger than a gallon.

i simply assumed that what i found was the only size and had to live with the hefty pricetag. 

i should have done a web search first.  got excited after not finding it at home depot... and grabbed whatever i was able to find.

oh well... lesson learned.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

Ouch, must be more expensive in canada. Drylok is everywhere here and is like 20 bucks a gallon.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

sniff test FTW ! . If you paint something and you can smell the paint, then it isn't fish safe yet. One thing I have found from using various paints is you can speed up the process with slightly heated air. Something like a hair dryer on low works well. The smell from paints comes from solvents used to keep the product liquid until dry so if you can smell it then that solvent will be in the water. 
I can't think of a single paint, except leaded or the mildewcide ones , that wouldn't be fish safe when dry.


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for everyones advice. I started the new BG the other day using Drylok. After using cement previous and now Drylok i will never go back. Drylok is great and so much easier to use. Anyone on the fence about using it should go for it.
I had it tinted grey because i wanted that to be the final colour anyway. Its looking great so far. So much more detail

Thanks again all


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

You could probably salvage the old BG using EZ-OFF oven cleaner to strip the latex paint off the old BG and then reseal it with drylock.


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

Mike_G said:


> You could probably salvage the old BG using EZ-OFF oven cleaner to strip the latex paint off the old BG and then reseal it with drylock.


The new one i'm making now looks so much nicer. This time i'll make sure everything cures properly


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> The new one i'm making now looks so much nicer. This time i'll make sure everything cures properly


Pics...we want pics! 

Sucks that you had to trash the first one, but glad this one is going well.


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

Steve C said:


> > The new one i'm making now looks so much nicer. This time i'll make sure everything cures properly
> 
> 
> Pics...we want pics!
> ...


I just finished the second coat of Drylok. I'll post some pics once I mount it in the tank sometime tomorrow


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

After you get it underwater,post back and let me know if your water gets cloudy after a day.
It's been a week since I put my DryLok BG underwater and every day the water is cloudy again.
I'm starting to wonder if it's just an algae bloom.


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

Ed_209 said:


> After you get it underwater,post back and let me know if your water gets cloudy after a day.
> It's been a week since I put my DryLok BG underwater and every day the water is cloudy again.
> I'm starting to wonder if it's just an algae bloom.


No problem. 
I was going to fill it tonight but i could still smell the silicone this morning. So i'll probably wait another 36hrs before adding water


----------



## San_miguel (Jan 30, 2012)

Ed_209 said:


> After you get it underwater,post back and let me know if your water gets cloudy after a day.
> It's been a week since I put my DryLok BG underwater and every day the water is cloudy again.
> I'm starting to wonder if it's just an algae bloom.


Silicone smell was basically gone last night so i filled it with water. It was nice and clear this morning.


----------

